# Helmets Question and Trail East of Heber City



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I have two questions for the group:

1. Where in the best place around Salt Lake to buy ATV helmets. I am looking for adult and child? 

2. I am probably going to go ride this weekend. I plan to go up Center Street in Heber and follow it till it hits the dirt. I believe this road will take you either to Mill Hollow, Currant Creek or Strawberry depending on which fork in the road you take. Can any one tell me if there are ATV restrictions in this area. I know somewhere near Strawberry there are numerous restrictions. I would like to just have a nice casual ride without causing problems with the law. 

Any help in these two area's is much appreicated.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I know this weekend has passed but the best place to buy ATV helmets is Rocky Mountain ATV. You will have to drive to Payson or have them shipped. It might be worth it just to pay the extra cost and get them locally.

Be sure to get the local ranger district office. They usually have a map that will tell you what trails are legal to use with an ATV.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are still interested in helmets, cabelas is having a sale right now on helmets for 19.99 all sizes. saw the add this weekend 12/10/10


----------

